# Swiftway Cloud Storage VPS



## joshuatly (Oct 3, 2013)

A while ago, swiftway annouce their preorder of 1GB RAM, 500GB HDD VPS. (link)

I just got my Netherland VPS, and logged into their new control panel.

Their cloud control panel is not feature complete, you cant change your password, and password is sent to you via email in plain text, not so good security there.

And I cant ping my vm after the VPS is provisioned. I dont use it at the moment until they fixed everything.

Please leave your comment down below, if you get your VPS already.


----------



## drmike (Oct 3, 2013)

Glad to see someone following up on this offer.  500GB disk w/ 1GB RAM for $5 a month?  That's not economically viable.

Someone started a thread on the other sites and people were quickly shut down on the threads.


----------



## XLvps (Oct 4, 2013)

500GB on KVM for $5?  They must have figured out a way to thin provision the space.


----------



## drmike (Oct 4, 2013)

@joshuatly,  do they have you up and running yet?


----------



## joshuatly (Oct 6, 2013)

> Correct, we currently stop any inbound ICMP on the security zone


I wonder why they do this.


----------



## drmike (Oct 7, 2013)

Is your Swiftway VPS even working @joshuatly.

ICMP blocking... see this when networks are DDoS magnets.


----------



## Jack (Oct 7, 2013)

They seem highly retarded and can't even add an A Record for their site.


----------



## joshuatly (Oct 14, 2013)

Dear Client,

We like to inform you of changes made to the SwiftwayCloud panel and Services.
The SwiftwayCloud panel now features the following additional functionalities.


The Chicago Storage VPS zone is now live. Clients that ordered a Chicago VPS and did not spend their credit on a Netherlands Zone VPS can now setup their Chicago VPS
It is now possible to reinstall your VPS with the same OS as previously selected. You will find this function under Instances / select a VPS to manage / Tab: Reinstall
It is now possible to change your control panel password. You will find this feature under Account Settings
Swiftwaycloud plans to implement additional features during October. The selected features to be implemented in October are:
Ability to cancel a VPS on the renewal date instead of destroying the VPS immediately
Reinstall a VPS with a different Operating System then previously selected. Warning: this feature may cause your assigned IP to change.
Manage security zone by selecting security templates.
Offering of  SSD Cloud packages in the Netherlands billed per hour in advance.
Scaling Cloud plans
More features will continue to be added during this year. This year’s roadmap includes features like Snapshots, Disk backups, 2 way authorization on the management panel, purchasing of licenses (ie: Cpanel, Directadmin, Windows), Monitoring services, traffic statistics and additional zones, locations and cloud packages

Link to newsletter


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

"We like to inform you of changes "

More fubar'd Engwish...

Amazing that seemingly large companies in this industry cannot even pay someone to proof their documents.   I expect something like that 12 paragraphs in, but at the very start of the communication.... GRRRRRRRRR!

All I can say about their offer is WTF?  More cloud mumbo jumbo.   It's a cloud, but in that message, VPS appears 9 times...  Cloud appears 6 times, 3 of which are part of "branding" names.

Me, I think Swiftway wants to be known as Chicago VPS or ChicagoVPS for SEO.  They have this Chicago VPS Storage offer or Chicago Storage VPS.  

Shall I help them? Most certainly.


----------

